# Rights as a tenant in NL



## Walidch (May 31, 2014)

Hello,

After months of renting a house, our landlady informed us that she "as we already know" intends to sell the house and therefore will give us 3 months notice when she finds a buyer.

Not she's got stylists who want to redecorate the house, and painters who want to paint the walls, brokers who come and go.

What are our rights as tenants in The Netherlands? Can't we decline this?

It's a furnished house, with a Leegstandwet permit from the town hall.

Thank you all,


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

In general the new owner can only ask you to leave if be uses the property for himself. If your landlord have added the Intended sale and terms in your rental agreement then its less complicated for her, if not only the new owner can ask you to leave within a reasonable time


----------

